# Wiring Schematic



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Would someone be willing to walk me through the wiring for some lights I need to do on my truck. I foolishly left all my stuff on my old truck and need to do this again on the new one. I couldn't get the same guy to make me up a harness like last time. Here goes. This isn't complicated, but I'm a little hazy on a couple things.
Reverse lights wired to a double pole double throw rocker switch. These are not a keyed power source, but live all the time. ON-OFF-ON IN REVERSE. Many thanks, Nick.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

what are you looking for ?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

We can build you a custom harness for your application if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

He is looking to have aftermarket reverse light on a switch in the cab.

3 way toggle - on all the time, off, on only with reverse.

Nick, what part of this is where you get hazy? How the switch is wired? What to tie to? Etc?


----------

